# Stevens Galibier Rennrad



## SteffenScott (26. März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30748&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1

würd ich auch für 440 sofort verkaufen


----------



## SteffenScott (28. März 2004)

und hoch damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (4. April 2004)

nurnoch heut


----------

